

Opsware Closes HP Merger: Marc Andreessen collects $98,279,186.25 - staunch
http://blogs.mercurynews.com/docudrama/2007/09/20/that-loud-cheering-you-just-heard-was-opsware-execs-closing-the-hp-merger/

======
david927
Congratulations, Marc! You've made your money, now do something important.

~~~
staunch
What, like create the web as we know it...again? :-)

~~~
david927
God, no! Something good this time. :-)

